# Onion wine - I'm going for it!



## BigDaveK (Sep 25, 2022)

Transferred to secondary this morning.
Onions and potatoes and raisins, what a great combo.
Finally started what was/is supposed to be a cooking wine.
Did not use sweet onions, did not strain onions and potatoes to make the must, both of which are recommended by most recipes. Fermentation didn't stink - smelled annoyingly like vegetable soup. I taste every time I stir and this is the only time I was a bit hesitant. Onion flavor is incredible and powerful and....I can almost see this as a sipping wine. I know, crazy. I think it would go well with brats or a good Italian sausage.


----------



## Snafflebit (Sep 26, 2022)

Of course you're going for it!

I just thought about the potatoes. Some vague detail is in my memory about fermenting potatoes makes methanol.


----------



## BigDaveK (Sep 26, 2022)

Snafflebit said:


> Of course you're going for it!
> 
> I just thought about the potatoes. Some vague detail is in my memory about fermenting potatoes makes methanol.


I have that very same "vague detail" but I don't_ believe_ it's an issue.

My intention was a dry cooking wine and addition to my sausage recipes. I was expecting something "undrinkable" but was surprised...though as a drinking wine it's far far down my list.


----------



## BigDaveK (Oct 24, 2022)

Wow.
Racked this morning.
You know how wines don't always smell/taste like the main ingredient? Well...
Powerful onion smell. And something more that I can't identify. I go nose blind with this really fast. 
Does it taste like onions? Oh God yes! And there again, there's complex flavor after the initial sucker punch of onion. But this is the crazy part - if you don't breathe while tasting it's REALLY good! My intention was for a cooking wine but I plan to back sweeten a small portion and bottle as a sipping wine. Crazy.

And I had to tape the stopper - it didn't want to have anything to do with onion wine.


----------



## hawkwing (Oct 25, 2022)

Ha ha sounds like it needs bacon, cheddar and sour cream.


----------

